# Range Rover Lease



## JiggyJaggy (Apr 3, 2016)

In London we had previously leased a Range Rover Vogue & Sport for circa £500ish per month. Is there anything similar in Dubai as opposed to purchasing? We are looking at circa 6 months - 1 year and renting a car seems very expensive in comparison...


----------



## Stevesolar (Dec 21, 2012)

Hi,
Car leasing in Dubai is much more expensive than the UK - because the 2nd hand values are not taken into account in calculating the lease costs - like they are in the UK.
This means that a Range Rover would cost around £2000 per month to lease in Dubai.
Leasing is available - but for more expensive cars - it certainly seems very pricy here
Cheers
Steve.


----------



## JiggyJaggy (Apr 3, 2016)

Thanks for the info Steve, wow that certainly is a massive jump in costs compared to the UK! How is the used second hand market in that case? Maybe worth buying a Velar or something and then selling again as and when we leave the UAE?


----------



## Stevesolar (Dec 21, 2012)

Plenty of new and 2nd hand cars available!
We always buy our cars new and sell them before warranty runs out!


----------



## UKMS (Jan 9, 2017)

Either new or have a look at the Al Tayer Motors Used showroom (Al Tayer is the only official RR dealer in Dubai) they often push surplus new stock through the used dealership as ‘used’ even though its not ....... if you are patient you can back up some heavy discounts on previous Model Year. Unfortunately RR are fairly popular in UAE plus Al Tayer have the monopoly so you can’t play dealerships off against each other. That said I negotiated a decent deal when I bought my LR Discovery from Al Tayer in Abu Dhabi rather than Dubai. 

Having typed this I’ve just seen you are looking at 6m - 1 year ....... so the loss on a RR over this period maybe pretty steep.


----------

